# thermal inspection cameras



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

got a cut out tomorrow i am gonna go look at and i got the idea to use a digital inspection camera to see if i can see this hive that is inside a wall... posted a notice on a local chat board looking for a place to rent one and a guy volunteered his... he also wants to bring his thermal inspection camera to see if he can see the hive through the wall...

anyone ever used one?

anything i need to know?


----------



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a friend that designs HVAC systems for heavy equipment. The cab group has thermal imaging cameras for development work and troubleshooting. I asked about using the camera to look for bees in a house. He's got to go with me because the camera is in the $30k range and wants to keep it under close supervision while it's checked out in his name. I think it would work in most situations.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

I use one that I own for my work as a commercial roofing contractor.

Cheating, like fishing for trout with colored marshmellows:
























Works best in pre-dawn dark, worthless once the sun is up. Lies also, only shows well developed brood nests areas. 

*DON'T BUY ONE*, $25 stethescope works better 

Other removal pictures (most of the cutouts show infrared photos): http://s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj72/DSemple/Bees 2011/

Don


----------

